# Golden Tiger has dropped



## csi-tech

For those of you who shoot the AK/SKS platform SG ammo just received a huge shipment of Golden Tiger 7.52X39. This ammo is widely considered to be the best on the market. Sealed bullet and primer, lacquer coated with a boat tail lead core/steel cased bullet. I ordered a case and it was around 250.00 delivered. It is improbable this stuff will ever hit our shores again and will be very valuable to shooters when it's gone. I wish I could buy more Here's a link.

1000 round case - 7.62x39 FMJ BT Golden Tiger 124 grain Russian Ammo | SGAmmo.com


----------



## Piratesailor

yes.. good stuff. I have a "bit" of it. Good price too.


----------



## mcangus

I heard of this ammo a few times. Don't know if these guys make anything else besides 7.62x39 but the SKS crowd loves this ammo. Shipping is reasonable as well. SGammo is a legit company as well. I don't need any but will be sharing this with some AK and SKS guys.

Shoot maybe I should pick up some and flip it later......don't hate me, I got to eat.


----------



## Ripon

Going to the M1A I dropped the SKS and that round and while I really like my M1A I do miss these kinds of prices. Terrible round to reload though (for me anyway). Have fun


----------



## csi-tech

Golden Tiger (Vympel) was in the process of making many different calibers but the trouble in the Ukraine has put the skids on all things Russian. 7.62X39 is their only offering at the moment and speculation is that they will be providing combat munitions for the foreseeable future. This particular shipment was held up over a year but finally was cleared to come in.


----------



## alterego

I hope it is as good as you all think it is.


----------



## csi-tech

There have been mixed reviews on it as with anything. This ammo is barre none an excellent choice for prepping. It is sealed front and rear, lacquer coated and is somewhat hotter than other steel cased X39 rounds. All of my ammo is in sealed in 30 caliber ammo cans with desiccants i an air conditioned space, but if I had to grab and go, I'd grab the Golden tiger first without hesitation.


----------



## Denton

Just made an order.


----------



## Medic33

alterego said:


> I hope it is as good as you all think it is.


why you jealous?


----------



## AquaHull

Makes want to watch reruns


----------



## Denton

*Doh!*

Got the case in, today. Double boxed, which is excellent! I've received a lot of busted up boxes from other sites, and that makes Denton unhappy.

Went back to SGAmmo to order a couple more cases only to find out they are out of stock, now.


----------



## csi-tech

Yes, this stuff trickles in and goes very fast. I have had good luck with many types of more common 7.62x39 but Golden Tiger is far better for long term storage as it is sealed front and rear, always goes up in value and tends to be a little hotter than other commercial stuff. There are already people marking the cases way up and listing them on Gunbroker.

1000 rds Golden Tiger 7.62x39 AK-47 SKS ammo FMJ : Rifle Ammunition at GunBroker.com


----------



## alterego

Still waiting.


----------



## alterego

Received. Looks great. Packaged well. I have not fired it yet. Casings look great.


----------

